# Nail Gun Plastic Nail Casing frustrations



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

No advice for the plastic but there are specific nailers for siding such as the Bostitch N66C. These are wire colated.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sounds like you are using the wrong kind of gun for the wrong application. 

As Clutch already pointed out, industry standard for installing siding is using an actual "siding gun" with either hot-dipped galvanized or stainless steel nails. 

FWIW, we also use the Bostitch N66C & older N64C models for siding...not framing guns with shorter galv. framing nails = wrong application, wrong finish (sorry).


----------



## smark (Jul 7, 2008)

Got the proper nails... just not the proper gun. 

Any suggestions other than the correct gun (just seeing if there are other options)?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed. You're using the wrong gun for that. For nailing rough lumber together, you have the right gun.

I use an old Hitachi coil nailer for siding and wall sheathing.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You might see if your gun is able to shoot paper collated nails instead of plastic collated. Paslode's shoot paper, and it doesn't stay on the nail. Call a specialty fastener company in your city and see if they can help you. Selection is very limited at box stores.


----------



## smark (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll definitely check the budget for the tool.... otherwise just means I get to use a razor to remove the casing.


----------

